# 12 dpt i did the hecg blood test its 2.5? is it over? or what?



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

today is day 12post transfer (2 day transfer) my level is 2.5, i called my doctor and he said to continue my medicine and do it again tom.
I only have minor brown dichsrge and no af pains. is there still a chance s i know it has to be 5-25 to be pregnant. i am devastated,
please need help??
hanadiz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm so sorry to read this  As your GP has advised though, do keep taking the meds and get tested again...HCG should approximately double every 48 hours.

Unfortunately an HCG level of 2.5 mIU is very low.....I've had very low HCG levels naturally as well as with FET and sadly these resulted in early mc/chem pg....can't remember all my results but last FET was 20.9 mIU at 14dpt2dt and then dropped to 5.8 mIU at 16dp2dt...BUT saying that.....

You are only 12dp2dt so embie is only 14 days old and may have been a late implanter, in which case the HCG levels may just not have picked up.

Have a look at the websites who's links are included on this thread on this 2ww board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

betabase website shows the lowest HCG that went on to be a successful pregnancy (although I've tried checking this morning and the website appears to be down so maybe check a bit later).

Whilst it may be possible your levels will go up successfully, it is a very low level and whilst 5-25 mIU is what would be classed as a "positive", at 14dpo (which is what you approx are with 12dp2dt), they would normally look for a level of around 100 mIU but has been known for much lower levels to still turn around and go on to be successful pregnancies (sorry if that's not what you wanna hear, just trying to be honest) 

But still keeping fingers crossed that your levels go up 
Natasha


----------

